# Weekly Competition 2022-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 R' U' R' F' R F2 U' R2 U'
*2. *R' F R2 F' R2 F' U F R2 U2 R'
*3. *U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2
*4. *U2 R' F R U' R' F R F R2 U'
*5. *R' U R U R U2 R2 F R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 B2 D' F L2 U B2 U R B2 L B2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L2 D
*2. *U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R B L2 F D L' U2 L R' D2 L'
*3. *D2 B L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R' F U' B' F2 D2 F L D2
*4. *D R' F' D2 L' D2 L' B' L F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U D' F D'
*5. *R' D' F L2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 B D2 L' D B' U2 L F L

*4x4x4*
*1. *B D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 R U2 B' R' B U B' D L' D2 F R' Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L F L2 R Fw2 B L2 Uw B R' U2 B2 L2 Rw U' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw F2
*2. *R2 U2 F D F' L2 D' F R' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U L2 B F Rw2 F R2 Uw2 F2 D Rw' R2 D Rw2 U' F Fw' U' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw2 D
*3. *R' D' R' B F2 L' U2 D2 R' B U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 Uw2 L' U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U F2 L U L Fw' Uw2 D' F' D2 B' Uw Fw' Uw Rw' U' Rw L'
*4. *F2 R' U' R' U L' D' F' D2 B F2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L' U2 B Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U Rw2 F' D' B Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R F Rw' R F Rw' Uw B2 Uw' Fw D' Rw2 B2
*5. *U' F R2 D L' B2 F R' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 B D2 F' D R2 Uw2 F Uw2 D2 Rw2 U Fw2 D' B L2 B' F' Rw' F2 L2 D Rw Uw' Fw' Uw R L B' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' Rw' Lw Uw' L' B Fw' L Bw Lw Rw2 Bw Dw2 D F Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw Uw Lw' R2 Fw' Dw2 D' B' Uw F D Lw U' F2 Fw2 Lw Fw F2 Uw Fw2 D R Uw' Dw' U2 B2 D2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 F' Uw F B Bw L' Rw2 R2 F' Fw' Dw2 Uw
*2. *Dw2 D2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw' D2 Rw2 R' F2 Dw' F Lw' R' D' L2 R Lw2 Fw R Uw B' L Uw B2 Rw2 Fw Rw Dw Rw' Uw U Rw2 Dw' B2 Dw F Lw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 D' R' B Fw2 U Fw L Bw Rw Bw' B' L' Rw Bw Fw' R' Dw2
*3. *L Bw2 U2 D Bw' L2 Dw2 B' Rw' B D' Rw' F U' B2 Dw B2 Uw R2 L2 Uw L2 Dw2 B2 L' Bw' B' R Fw' Lw U L Bw2 R Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 Bw Dw' D2 R' Bw2 L' D' Lw2 L B D' Lw' D2 Uw B D2 Fw' Rw' Fw'
*4. *R2 Uw' Lw2 L' Fw R2 Bw D' Uw' R Rw' Uw D2 L2 B L2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 F' B' Uw2 Rw2 F' Lw2 U R Uw2 Lw D U2 R2 Fw2 D Fw R' Dw' Uw2 D Rw' Lw' R Bw U Uw Dw2 Bw Dw2 Lw' F Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 F' D2
*5. *Lw2 U D2 F2 B' U2 Fw Dw2 U' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 B Uw Fw' Dw' D Bw2 Dw' L2 Uw' B' U Rw' D2 U2 F' Fw2 Uw R2 D2 F' D Fw' B2 Uw F' U' Fw R2 F L' Bw' Rw' D' U2 L' B' D' Dw2 Fw Dw' B2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Bw' Uw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Rw 3Fw B' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw' 3Fw Rw2 3Fw' L2 Lw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' U2 Dw' D B2 Rw2 B2 F' Lw' L' R' U D' Rw' B F' Bw Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' F Bw' Rw' Uw F' 3Fw' L2 Lw R B L2 Fw' R' Rw Bw R' 3Rw2 Dw2 B' F 3Uw' Lw' F2 D' Fw D Dw R' U Fw R' Uw Bw Rw Bw 3Fw' U 3Fw' Uw' B Lw D2 F2 Bw D'
*2. *U2 F2 3Rw' Uw Dw2 R F Rw Dw2 U2 3Fw' R' Bw2 B 3Fw R2 F2 B' 3Fw' Lw' Dw' R Fw' Uw2 3Uw Dw2 F' Lw' B2 F' L' 3Rw2 Bw' L' 3Fw 3Uw' Dw' Bw' Lw 3Rw Dw' B Bw U2 L' Lw Fw B2 R Fw2 Rw' 3Rw Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Rw Lw 3Rw L Dw2 L' B2 D' Dw 3Rw Uw' Lw' R2 Rw Bw2 Uw F' B
*3. *Bw Uw2 Bw2 L' B' R' U Dw 3Uw' D' B' Dw' B' 3Rw Lw2 R2 D' Lw' 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw Rw 3Fw Bw' U D 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw2 L' F 3Uw2 Rw' U' F' Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw' R B' L Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 U' F2 Lw' 3Uw' R Bw2 B2 3Fw' L2 D 3Fw' D' U 3Rw' 3Fw B2 3Uw2 F2 B' U R2 Bw2 Fw Lw 3Rw' L2 D' B2 Dw' R2 Dw' F2 D2
*4. *B Lw 3Rw' R Bw2 F L2 Rw D' Rw' F2 Fw2 U' B' Dw Lw D' Rw2 Lw U2 D2 Bw 3Uw' Bw' L2 F2 L2 3Fw2 L' U2 B' Rw2 Lw2 L2 U2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Dw' U' F 3Rw' 3Fw2 R2 F L' U 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 U Dw' Lw' Rw' L2 B2 3Rw' Fw Uw Dw Bw' Fw D2 U2 Lw Bw Rw 3Uw' D' Lw2 L' 3Rw' D' Dw' 3Uw2 R' Fw'
*5. *Bw2 3Uw Lw2 D2 B2 3Rw L2 Rw Bw2 Lw 3Fw 3Uw R' 3Rw' 3Uw L2 Bw' R2 Bw' Uw' F2 R2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 L2 R B' Uw' Rw2 3Fw' B D Uw' F U 3Rw' F2 Dw Lw' U' B' Uw' U' 3Rw' B2 U' 3Rw Lw Dw B2 D' F' Fw' B 3Uw' Dw2 B' 3Uw2 Lw2 D2 3Fw B Rw2 3Rw U Lw Fw' L' Rw' D' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw 3Uw U' L Fw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 3Lw Rw' 3Bw2 L 3Dw 3Fw' B2 3Rw F' 3Fw2 Fw2 U Bw2 Rw2 Lw' D' Uw' 3Fw Dw' U' B2 3Lw 3Uw2 3Lw' Dw2 Uw 3Lw 3Rw2 Lw' Dw 3Lw2 Rw 3Bw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Bw' Bw 3Lw' Dw2 Uw2 B' D2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Dw2 F' Bw2 3Uw Dw2 R2 Dw B2 R2 U 3Dw2 L2 B' 3Fw' R2 Lw 3Dw2 Uw' F2 R2 Bw' 3Lw Lw2 R 3Fw 3Bw Bw F Rw D2 B2 3Uw2 Dw2 D2 U Lw' Dw Uw2 F Rw' 3Rw Uw Rw2 3Dw' D' 3Lw' 3Dw' Bw L2 Rw2 U'
*2. *D2 Lw B 3Uw' R2 B' Uw2 3Rw2 F' 3Fw D Uw Rw2 Uw' 3Lw2 F2 3Bw' Lw B2 U D 3Dw' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' 3Lw' U2 3Rw' Bw R2 3Uw Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Bw U2 3Lw' L2 3Uw Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw R Uw B Lw2 U' 3Lw Fw Lw Dw U' D Fw' Uw Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' Lw2 B2 Uw2 B Dw' D 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw2 U' D2 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw U2 Bw' 3Rw2 B 3Uw B' 3Lw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Lw L Bw2 Rw' 3Dw' 3Bw U Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw' U2 Fw2 3Dw
*3. *R2 D' 3Dw Bw2 U' L' U' 3Dw2 B Rw Bw2 Rw2 3Rw2 R' 3Fw2 3Dw' Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 U' B 3Dw2 3Fw 3Bw2 Uw' Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 B Lw D2 R' Rw' L2 B2 Fw' Uw 3Bw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw 3Lw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw 3Fw Fw Dw2 Uw2 U2 R' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw Uw' Dw 3Uw U 3Rw2 Uw Fw L D' 3Lw2 3Fw Dw Rw Fw 3Uw R 3Fw' Lw2 Dw' 3Lw' F2 Rw' L 3Lw' Fw' B' 3Dw 3Fw Lw D' L2 D 3Uw U L' D B U' 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw2 D' Lw2 D2
*4. *R' 3Fw U R2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D2 3Bw' F' Fw2 B' Lw2 F2 Uw2 U2 L B2 U' 3Uw2 3Rw L Rw 3Lw' B Dw' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 F2 Uw' 3Uw2 F2 D' 3Dw Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw2 F2 U Dw2 Uw 3Fw 3Dw2 Bw2 D2 3Bw' F' 3Uw' D F 3Rw2 3Lw Fw D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw2 L2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw B Bw' F2 3Bw' 3Lw' R' L2 Fw' B 3Bw R' Lw2 Fw' F' L Dw 3Fw' F' Rw2 Uw Dw Bw' R2 3Lw2 3Uw F L' Lw' B2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw2
*5. *3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' U Rw Lw2 Dw Uw Rw2 3Dw 3Uw' Uw' 3Bw Fw B 3Fw' Uw D' L Fw 3Lw' Rw Bw' L' R2 3Uw2 3Dw' U' Lw2 3Lw L2 Fw 3Bw' 3Dw2 R Uw 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw R2 Lw U' Fw2 3Lw R' Uw2 Rw 3Bw R Dw2 L2 B 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Bw 3Dw B L2 3Dw' U Uw2 Lw2 D2 B2 L2 Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw 3Lw2 Lw 3Fw' Uw' U 3Bw' U2 Lw' 3Lw Rw2 3Dw2 Dw2 B' L' 3Rw' U R' Fw' Bw Lw' Uw' 3Fw Fw2 3Uw2 L Rw Lw 3Dw2 3Uw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U' R'
*2. *R' F U2 R' F' R U2 R U2 F' R'
*3. *R U R U' R2 F R U R U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' U' L' F2 U2 R B' R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*2. *U' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U B' D2 B2 L' B' U' B' F L R2 D2 U' Rw Uw'
*3. *U' R' D' F2 D2 B' L F' R B' R2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 R F Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' U B' D2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 B' R B D' B' R D F Uw2 F' R' B Rw2 B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L R' F U2 Uw' Rw2 D2 R' B Fw F' D Rw U' B2 L x y'
*2. *R' U L' B U2 L2 F L2 F' B2 L2 B' U R2 L U2 L2 D F Uw2 Rw2 R L D L' Fw2 F2 U' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw' R U2 B' Rw' F' R2 Uw' Fw2 L D2 z'
*3. *U' R2 L F' D B L' U' B L2 F2 R U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 L U2 Fw2 L2 D2 R' U B2 Fw U R' Fw B Uw2 R L' Rw' U B' D2 Rw2 x y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw B D2 F Dw2 Bw' Uw2 U Rw2 Fw' D L2 Fw B2 F Dw' F Lw F' Bw' Lw2 D' F2 R F U' R2 F2 Dw2 F' Dw' Bw2 Fw D Fw' L Uw Rw' B2 Lw R2 Bw2 B' L Uw' Fw Rw U2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' D F' Bw' L F' Dw2 B' 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *U2 Lw' Bw' Uw' D' Lw Fw' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R' D2 F2 B2 U' B2 D2 Uw' R U Dw' F2 Uw' D Fw L' R' Dw' Uw2 L Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' F Rw L2 U2 D' R Bw U' B2 D Dw' Fw F R' Fw Lw2 Bw F B' Dw' R2 L' Bw' Lw 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *Lw D2 Dw2 L' Bw L' Dw Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw D2 R U2 L Uw2 Lw' U2 Rw D' Uw2 F2 Rw' F2 Fw' B2 Rw D Dw' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw Fw L' Bw D2 B' R2 L' B2 D2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw D' F' Fw2 L B2 R' U2 B Fw Uw2 D' L 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Rw' R2 F 3Fw U Fw 3Rw2 B 3Rw' D' R2 B' Dw2 L' 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw' B' Rw R2 F U2 B2 3Fw F2 Uw' B' Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 B2 D L B Fw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' U' F D' Dw' Bw' B2 3Rw Rw' 3Fw' L2 B2 F2 Fw U L2 D2 Dw' U' 3Fw2 Uw' Bw2 3Rw' R' Lw' D U2 Fw 3Uw2 Lw' F' 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' B R D 3Uw z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 Bw Dw' 3Lw2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Dw F' Fw 3Bw 3Dw 3Bw' 3Uw Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw Dw Bw' 3Rw Fw R' B Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw 3Dw Fw' 3Rw' R2 Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Dw R' 3Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 L' B' 3Fw2 3Lw' L2 Lw2 Dw' 3Rw' B' Uw 3Bw' 3Uw U' 3Lw2 Dw L2 Uw2 3Bw2 Uw Rw2 3Fw' Dw Uw 3Uw2 B2 D 3Bw' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw' L Uw2 U' 3Fw2 R2 B Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Bw2 U2 Fw2 3Bw F B' 3Lw2 Dw' F' D2 Lw Uw Rw' 3Lw F2 3Bw2 Lw L 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' L' U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D B' D' F' D2 B' L' F'
*2. *R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L U2 R U' F R' U' Rw
*3. *F2 U B R F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' D U F R' D' F D' B2 Rw Uw2
*4. *D L2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 D R L2 F' B U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D F' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *D' F' R' U D2 B' D2 R' F' D U2 L2 D2 F' B' D2 F' R2 U2 Fw'
*6. *U B' L D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R2 D L R U L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*7. *U2 L' F R F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D F' L D' F R' F' L2 U Rw Uw'
*8. *D2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 B' D' U' L2 D2 B' L' B2 D2 R B L2 Fw Uw'
*9. *D' B R' F L D R' B2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F R U R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*10. *R2 F' L2 D' B2 L' B' D R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R U' B' Rw' Uw'
*11. *D F U' R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D R' F2 L2 R D2 R2 B Rw'
*12. *R' F' U F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U' R F2 L' R' F2 D' Rw'
*13. *R' D L' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R' B' L2 R' B' U R2 B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*14. *U' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D F' U L' R' F D2 F2 D' Rw' Uw
*15. *B' F2 R F2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 L' B F' R F L D' F' L Fw' Uw'
*16. *F' R' L2 D2 B2 L' U' R' D B' R2 D2 L F2 L' D2 R' L U' Fw'
*17. *L' B' R' F' D2 B2 U' L2 R2 D L2 B R F D' B' U2 F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*18. *L' U' L2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 R' F' L' U' L D' B' D' F' U Rw2 Uw
*19. *B U R B2 L2 D2 L' B2 R D' R' U2 B D' L' D L2 D Fw Uw'
*20. *L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F' L' B L' B2 D L2 B2 D F R F' Rw' Uw'
*21. *F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' R2 B F L2 B L' F2 D' B Rw Uw2
*22. *F' B' L F L B2 D' L B2 U2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*23. *F' U B' L' U2 B R' U L' F L2 D2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R' Fw Uw2
*24. *B' D2 L' B2 U2 L' F U' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' D2 L U B2 Rw Uw
*25. *F L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R D' U2 F R B' L2 U2 L U Rw Uw2
*26. *D2 B U2 F R' D2 L' U2 D2 F R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 Rw'
*27. *R2 U' F2 L D2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R2 B' R U' F D2 L U' F' Rw Uw'
*28. *U' F L' D2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 B L F U' F2 U R D' B Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U2 L U B2 D F2 D F2 U L2 B' F' D L' R2 B' F2 U' F' Uw'
*30. *D2 F2 L U2 L F2 R' B' R2 F' R B2 F' D' R' D2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*31. *R D R2 D B' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R U F' D' R2 U2 B Rw2
*32. *R B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 B D2 L' D L U' L R2 D' B2 Rw'
*33. *B U' L B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 R B2 U L2 F D L D2 Rw2 Uw'
*34. *U' F2 L' D F' D' B' R B2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R U2 B2 U F' D' Fw' Uw2
*35. *D' B L' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 L' D2 U' L B R B2 Rw Uw2
*36. *B' L2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' D U' L U2 L2 B D' B' F R' Uw
*37. *L U D2 R F' D2 L2 F R D B2 U2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *B2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' D B D F L' R2 B' R2 Fw
*39. *D F D2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 Fw
*40. *R2 F' R D2 F R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 F' R U' L B L2 R' U Rw2
*41. *R U2 R' D2 B' U2 L' F D' R' U' R U2 L' B2 L' U2 D2 Rw2
*42. *L' F D R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F U L' D2 F U B2 R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *F' R2 F2 L U2 F2 R B2 D' B U' F2 L U' B2 F2 D' R' Uw
*44. *F2 D B L U F R F' B R U F2 L U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L Uw'
*45. *U' B' L' F2 R' F R2 U' B2 L' F' R2 D2 F' B2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 Fw'
*46. *R' B' R B' D' L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R U L D2 R D' Rw
*47. *L B' L U F' U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L' F' D' U2 F L2 R Fw' Uw2
*48. *R' F' D2 L R D2 U2 L D2 L' D' B' D' U B2 U2 B' L Fw
*49. *R B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 F' U' L B' D B D' L2 D2 U Fw Uw'
*50. *B2 D F2 D' L' F D L F B U2 R' B2 R L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U Rw' Uw
*51. *F D2 R D2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R D2 F' L2 D U' B2 U F' U F' Rw
*52. *F2 L D F' R F' L' B' D L2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 Uw
*53. *R D R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R B2 L R2 D' B' F U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*54. *R U' F L2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 D L' R F2 R2 U2 B' D2 Rw' Uw'
*55. *B F2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B' L' F2 R' B U' R' F D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*56. *B F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 B D' B' U2 L' D' R U2 Fw' Uw
*57. *B2 L F U2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 B' L2 R' D' B' R U2 Rw Uw'
*58. *B L2 U R' L2 D' B L' B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 R F U' Rw Uw
*59. *D2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 F U2 L' R B' U' B2 R' F2 U2 L' Uw
*60. *R2 U' L B2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B U L' U2 B F Rw
*61. *R B' D L' D2 F L2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 R2 L U' F' Uw
*62. *F2 D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F D' U' R' B D U2 L D' R' B' Rw Uw
*63. *B' R F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U' F L D2 F2 D' R D Rw
*64. *U2 R2 F U' R L2 U R' F' B' L2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' D Rw2 Uw'
*65. *L D2 U L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' B L F' L2 F' R' B D2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*66. *D' B L' U' R' F' D' L B' L D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L Uw
*67. *U R' D R F L' U2 R F' R2 F B2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D' R Fw Uw2
*68. *L2 U B F2 R B2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L' U' B2 F L' B' D'
*69. *L' F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U B' L' F' L' F2 D2 L2 F' D Fw' Uw'
*70. *R2 D F' B2 D2 U R2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 R F U' R' D L' U' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R' B L B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D F' U L' D2 F2 U2
*2. *U' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F U' F2 D' F L R' F U' F L B'
*3. *F2 R U R2 U2 B D2 B U2 B R2 D' R F2 R' D' U' B
*4. *B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U F U2 L' B2 L F' U' L' D L R2 D'
*5. *L2 F2 R2 D U' L2 F2 D2 B' R' B L B2 F D' F U2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 L' B' D2 F D R U' B' L D R2 D' B2 D L2 D2
*2. *F2 D B2 U R2 F2 D2 L R U' L' U' B2 D' B' L F' R2 U
*3. *L2 B R2 D2 U B2 D' U' R2 F2 B L' R' U2 F D' U2 R'
*4. *B2 D R2 D2 U B' F' R2 F2 R' D' F D' F2 R2 D' L'
*5. *U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F U2 R' U2 L2 U' F' D2 B' D' R2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R B2 U D2 L' U D B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L' D2 L B L F
*2. *F D R2 D' R' B U' R' F L U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B2
*3. *B' D' F' D2 B' R2 U2 B R2 U2 L B2 U B' L2 D' B2 D' R
*4. *F2 U' L2 R2 U F U' F2 L' B U' F2 U' L' B2 D'
*5. *D' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 B L' F' L B D2 R' D' F R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F U' B' U2 F' U2 L' B2 U2 B F D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L U R' B F U2 F2 R' D' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 U2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 B D2 L' F R2 B' L' B2 D2 B' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U2 R U' R2 F R' F U'
*3. *B' R' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L U' F2 D' R B
*4. *L D L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 U' L' F2 Rw2 R' U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw D2 B' Uw Fw2 F R2 B2 Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 F U2 R' F R2 F' U' R2
*3. *L U' B U F' D' B2 R2 D' R' D' L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2
*4. *F B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D' R' F L' D2 R2 F R L2 D Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 U2 F' B L Uw' L2 D2 F Uw' R L2 Uw Fw' R2 Uw' Rw' Fw'
*5. *Fw' Rw Fw Uw' L2 Dw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw Dw' L Rw2 Lw' R2 B' L' Fw2 U2 Uw' Rw2 Lw F' B' D' Uw2 U2 Dw2 R' L' Rw Lw Uw Bw' L Lw U Bw2 Dw L' D Rw R2 U' F2 Bw2 L D F' Lw Fw' B' Dw' B' F' U Dw D2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F R U' R' U2 F U R U2
*3. *D' L2 U F2 L F2 D2 L B R2 U' B2 U2 R L2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2
*4. *F U' B2 D' F R' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' D' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' D Rw2 D2 Fw2 B2 U B' Rw' Fw2 Rw' B' R F2 Fw Uw' L2 B' R Fw R
*5. *F Fw' Dw2 B' L U B' Uw Rw U Uw' Fw B Bw2 D Bw2 R Rw U2 Bw' R' Fw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' F' Dw2 U' B' D B Lw2 U' R' Uw Dw' R B' U Lw2 Fw2 U' R2 F' L2 B F' Dw U Rw L' Bw2 B D R' Fw' Dw' Rw' Dw' B
*6. *Fw2 3Fw2 Dw B 3Uw 3Rw' Lw F 3Rw' Lw2 Bw' F' U Bw Lw2 F Uw2 B2 Uw R Uw' B' D2 3Fw Rw' R' 3Uw' L 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 Uw' 3Rw Uw' Bw' B F U2 Bw' U F 3Rw2 R2 F Lw Fw2 Rw2 Dw 3Uw Fw B' L 3Uw2 F2 Lw 3Rw Bw 3Uw Lw' D2 Rw2 3Fw' Bw Dw Uw' R2 Bw' D2 Rw2 Bw F Lw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw2 U Lw2 Bw2 F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R U2
*3. *U2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L2 R' B L U B L B F' D B' R2 U2
*4. *F L B2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 R' D' F2 Fw2 R F Rw2 R' B Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw' B' L' F' D B' Fw Uw' B' U Rw2 D Fw'
*5. *Bw2 B2 Dw' Bw2 F Lw' Dw' D Rw Lw2 R2 U2 R2 Rw2 L2 D2 U2 Rw' Lw2 B U Uw Dw2 R D2 U' Bw2 F U2 Lw2 Rw Dw' L Bw Fw' F U2 D Uw2 Fw F2 R L Fw F Lw Uw Fw2 Lw' U2 Uw' B D Fw' B2 Lw' Rw D2 U' Bw'
*6. *Uw Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw Uw Bw2 B D Rw2 U D2 Bw' 3Uw L2 Fw2 L F Fw2 B' U2 Bw2 B' L Uw 3Uw2 B Rw2 F' Dw F' 3Fw Fw2 R 3Fw' B2 Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw D U R F' L U2 F2 Uw Bw2 3Fw' D' Dw Uw2 3Fw2 U' B U R B' 3Uw' R2 F2 Rw Bw' Dw' Uw B2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 3Uw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' R'
*7. *R Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 D' F L D2 Dw2 Fw' F2 U 3Dw2 Rw F2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw' R' B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw2 Uw R' D Rw2 Lw 3Dw2 3Lw F R 3Rw' L' 3Fw' Fw D2 B2 R2 3Uw F' D2 F' 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw Dw' F' 3Dw' R2 3Bw 3Fw Rw B 3Dw Bw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Dw Bw U' Uw D2 3Rw D Lw2 U2 B Uw F' R Lw2 Bw Dw D Rw' R 3Fw' 3Dw' Rw2 U' D 3Bw2 3Uw' D 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw U 3Lw2 Uw2 U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR6+ DL4+ UL1+ U1+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R2- D5- L1+ ALL4+ UL
*2. *UR4- DR4+ DL2+ UL2- U3+ R3+ D4+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R1+ D5- L4- ALL3+ UR UL
*3. *UR1+ DR1- DL0+ UL5+ U3+ R3- D4- L2- ALL3+ y2 U3- R6+ D6+ L0+ ALL5+ UR
*4. *UR3+ DR2- DL4+ UL3+ U1+ R1- D2- L2+ ALL5- y2 U5- R2- D0+ L4- ALL1+ UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL3- UL5+ U0+ R3+ D5+ L3- ALL1- y2 U3- R3- D3- L1- ALL4- DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L U B L' R U R L R' L' l' r
*2. *L' U' B' L U' L B' R B L' U' u l r' b
*3. *B U' B R' L' R' B U' B' U R' u' l r' b'
*4. *R L' R' L R L' B' R L' R L u l r
*5. *L U' L B R L' B' R U L' B' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-4)
*2. *(0,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-2) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0)
*3. *(-3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (4,0)
*4. *(-2,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
*5. *(0,2) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L R L' B L' U R' U' R'
*2. *U L R U' R' U R U L' U L'
*3. *R U R L' U' R' L R' U L' B
*4. *L R B U B' U L U' L B' U
*5. *R U L' U B' L' R U' L R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 flip U2' R2 BR' BL2 U' F' L flip U' L BL' U2' L2' BR' BL F2 U R2 F' R2 F2' U' R2' U R2' F U2
*2. *flip U F2 L' BL BR2' U2' BL BR flip U' F2 BR' BL2' U' BR U' L2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2' F R U2'
*3. *U F2 BR BL U' BR U2' BR flip L' U2' BR2' BL2' L' U BL2 BR2' R2 F U2' R2' F2 U2' R2 U2' R' U
*4. *flip U2 R U BL2' BR U' R2' flip U R2' U' L' BL2' U2 L2 R F' U' R F2 U2' F R2 F2 U' F' U
*5. *R L2 flip U R' U2' L' BR2 R' BL BR2' flip U2' F2' U L2 U' BL2 L2 BR2' R2' F' U2' R2' F U F R2 U2' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R' U2
*3. *D' B' R2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D F D2 U2 B' L' U F'
*4. *R U' R2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 D2 R' D F2 B' R L B L Fw2 R Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 F' L D2 Rw2 R' F' Uw R' Uw2 D2 U2 Rw D' F2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw'
*5. *Uw' B' Uw Fw' F' Rw R Dw2 Bw B2 Dw U' Uw' Fw2 D' U2 F' L2 F Fw' R Fw' B R' Fw2 R2 B Rw Dw2 F2 Fw D U Lw L' B2 Uw U2 F2 Rw' Fw' F Lw B2 R F L Fw' Rw2 R' Fw R F L' Dw2 Rw2 R' Fw' B' D
*OH. *F2 D' R U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D L2 F U' R B2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL1- U2+ R5- D4+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U4- R2- D1- L3+ ALL2- DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' L' R B L R' B' U R U' R' u' b'
*Square-1. *(-3,-4) / (-5,1) / (-4,-4) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *U L B R L' U L' U L B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' r b' f' l' r' b' r B L' R B L F' R F
*2. *L r' R b' l' r' b B' L B' F' R' B L' F R B
*3. *l f' r' b' l f r' b r L' B L R B' R' F L'
*4. *L R f' F l' r f' L' B L B L' B' L
*5. *L' B F r f F l r b f' B F' L' B' F' L' F R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' R' Uw' L' Bw Uw' L B Lw' B Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Uw Bw Uw' Bw u' l' r b
*2. *Lw L R' Lw U Bw' Rw' U' Rw R B' Uw' Lw Bw' Lw Bw' Rw Lw u' l r' b
*3. *Uw Lw Bw U L B' Lw' U Rw' L R B Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw Bw Rw' Bw b
*4. *L' B' Rw L' B' Uw' R Lw' Rw B' Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw l' r' b'
*5. *Uw' R Bw Lw B Rw' Lw' R' Uw' L' R B' Rw' Bw Rw Uw Rw' Lw' Rw Bw l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L2 U R2 D2 L U L U L U R D R U R D3 L2 U L D R2 U L2 U R3 D L2 U R U R D L D2 L U3 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R3 U2 L D L2 D R3 U L2 D R D R U2 L2 U L D2 R2 D L U3 R2 D L D L U R U L2 D R D R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L U L2 D R D2 L U2 R D R D L2 U R2 U L U R D L D R2 U L D2 R U3 L D3 L U R D R U3 L D L U L D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 D R2 D2 L3 U3 R D2 R2 D L2 U L U R2 D L U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R2 D2 L2 D R3 U2 L3 D2 R3 U L U L2 U R3 D L U L D L D R U R D L D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 B R U L U' R' D L B' R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U2 D L' F U' B' L' B' R2 D' B F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 U' R' U' F U' D' R F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B D' B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L2 B D B2 L' U R' D2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L B' U R' F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B2 F2 R F R2 D B2 R' B2 F' L U' R2 B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R D L' F' R' L2 F B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2
*2. *D2 R2 D2 R' D F L B U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' R U' L
*3. *F' U2 L2 B R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B L2
*4. *D B' L' D2 L F U R U R B F2 L U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2
*5. *U D L' F2 D' F' U L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UL LB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UB RF UF UR UL UF LB UL RB UB UL UF UR LF UL UF UR LB UB LB UB DB LB UL UF DF RF LF DL DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ UB LF UL+2 DR+2 DF+2
*2. * UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UL LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR LB LF UL UB UR RB LF UF UR UL UF UL LB UB UL DL LB DR RF DR DF LF UL DL LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB LB+ UL DB LB+ DR+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UL LB UL UF UR RF UR UB UL UF LB RF UR UF UR UL RB UB LF UF UR UB UR LF UF UL UB UR UF RF DF RF LF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+2 UF LB UL+ RF+ DB UB-2
*4. * UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UB LB RF UF UR UL LB UL UB UL UF LB UB UR RF RB UR UF UL LB RB LF UF LF UF UL UB DL DB DF LF DL LB DF LF UL DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UL+ LF DF+2 RF+ DF+ RF+2 RB+2 DB-2
*5. * UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UF LB UB RF UF UR UF UR UL LB UL UB UL UF UR RF UF RB LF UF UL UB UR UB LF UF UR UL UB RB LF UF DB LB DB LB DR RB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UL+2 LB UL-2 LF+ UF+2 UR UF LF+2 LB RB UR RB+ DR+2 RB- LB LF+ UF LF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L B BL L BL' L' B' L' U L' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' R F' U F L' F' U R L' F' L' F' U' D' BR B U' R' U F' BR'
*2. *U' L' U' R' F' L' F L R B BL' B' L U B BL' B' L' U R F' L' F' R' L' U L' U' R D BR F' BR R L' D' BR'
*3. *F' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R' D BR R BR' R' D' R F' L F' U F' L' U' R' L' U' R' L R D' R' BR D' BR' B L'
*4. *BL' U' B' U B BL U' BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL U' L U' L' R L' F' U F L' F U' R F' U' F BR' B L' R BR' BL' BR
*5. *L' U L' R' F' L' F L R L U L' U L F U R U' R' F U' F' R U L F U' R L' F L' BR' BL' U' L' R D' U' F


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 22, 2022)

Can we add Ivy cube for next week's competition? I would love it and I think others would too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Can we add Ivy cube for next week's competition? I would love it and I think others would too.


We only ever add events to the competition at the start of a new year; it makes statistics easier to deal with. And adding of events requires a voting process according to rules that will be outlined in November.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2022)

Results for week 12: Congratulations to Zeke Mackay, RP_Cubed, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  0.99 WACWCA
2.  1.00 Charles Jerome
3.  1.01 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.23 BrianJ
5.  1.35 asacuber
6.  1.65 Luke Garrett
7.  1.74 dycocubix
8.  1.86 TipsterTrickster 
9.  1.94 JChambers13
10.  1.95 cubingintherain
11.  1.99 Zeke Mackay
12.  2.02 darrensaito
13.  2.03 Ash Black
14.  2.14 Shaun Mack
15.  2.23 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  2.30 SebastianCarrillo
17.  2.37 alyzsnyzs
18.  2.39 Antto Pitkänen
19.  2.51 MrKuba600
20.  2.54 Benjamin Warry
21.  2.57 fun at the joy
22.  2.61 cuberkid10
23.  2.69 tJardigradHe
24.  2.80 RP_Cubed
25.  2.81 Cale S
26.  2.84 Liam Wadek
26.  2.84 DistanceRunner25
28.  2.86 Kylegadj
28.  2.86 Ricardo Zapata
30.  2.89 Ontricus
31.  2.95 Max C.
32.  3.00 Cooki348
33.  3.02 tsutt099
34.  3.03 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.08 Cuber2s
36.  3.09 gsingh
37.  3.10 Hayden Ng
38.  3.12 sean_cut4
39.  3.13 lilwoaji
40.  3.14 hah27
41.  3.21 lumes2121
42.  3.22 VectorCubes
43.  3.25 Dylan Swarts
44.  3.29 agradess2
45.  3.31 edsch
46.  3.35 ARSCubing
47.  3.36 JustGoodCuber
48.  3.40 d2polld
49.  3.41 CubableYT
50.  3.42 ichcubegerne
51.  3.48 Dream Cubing
52.  3.58 EvanWright1
53.  3.61 MartinN13
54.  3.66 The Cubing Fanatic
55.  3.70 TheReasonableCuber
56.  3.72 weatherman223
57.  3.76 Nuuk cuber
58.  3.81 any name you wish
58.  3.81 Fisko
60.  3.82 Parke187
61.  3.86 Calumv 
61.  3.86 Brayden Gilland
63.  3.88 DGCubes
63.  3.88 Xauxage
65.  3.91 midnightcuberx
66.  3.92 Cody_Caston
66.  3.92 bennettstouder
68.  3.94 Fred Lang
69.  3.97 beabernardes
70.  4.01 Loffy8
71.  4.04 dhafin
72.  4.07 oliverpallo
73.  4.10 KingCanyon
74.  4.14 Josiah Blomker
75.  4.20 revaldoah
76.  4.23 MattP98
77.  4.24 wearephamily1719
78.  4.31 JakeAK
79.  4.36 Mieeetek4
80.  4.37 Kacper Paweł Dworak
81.  4.41 Calcube
81.  4.41 Aadil ali
83.  4.43 Neon47
84.  4.44 tommyo11
85.  4.58 Dr_Brain346
86.  4.64 Cubey_Tube
87.  4.66 Jaco Momberg 
88.  4.77 avaneesh
88.  4.77 Triple N Cubing
90.  4.82 sascholeks
91.  4.90 John Benwell
92.  4.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
93.  4.96 whyamistillnotsub20!!
94.  5.00 David Reid
95.  5.02 DynaXT
96.  5.03 hydynn
97.  5.04 GenZ Cubing
97.  5.04 PCCuber
99.  5.05 epride17
100.  5.09 2019ECKE02
101.  5.10 2018AMSB02
102.  5.14 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  5.15 lucyd266
104.  5.22 hebscody
105.  5.27 filmip
106.  5.28 Caleb Ashley
107.  5.32 Riddler97
107.  5.32 superkitkat106
109.  5.59 Abram Grimsley
110.  5.61 Homeschool Cubing
111.  5.70 Oxzowachi
111.  5.70 TheSlowCuber
113.  5.79 Li Xiang
114.  5.86 Theoruff
115.  5.87 pb_cuber
116.  5.96 nigelthecuber
117.  6.02 Poorcuber09
118.  6.17 Gadiboyo
119.  6.21 Mike Hughey
120.  6.22 qwr
121.  6.38 rdurette10
122.  6.44 Amitbuk
123.  6.51 Lewis
124.  6.54 AnnaW
125.  6.73 cuber159
126.  6.76 KellanTheCubingCoder
127.  6.77 Stock_Fish109
128.  7.41 FishyIshy
129.  7.50 sporteisvogel
129.  7.50 Sellerie11
131.  7.51 Hyperion
132.  7.54 CT-6666
133.  7.71 Luke Solves Cubes
134.  8.10 padddi
135.  8.43 kflynn
136.  8.46 Rubika-37-021204
137.  8.76 Jrg
138.  8.88 thomas.sch
139.  9.31 Aluminum
140.  9.47 WHACKITROX
141.  9.66 freshcuber.de
142.  10.05 N4C0
143.  10.40 Jacck
144.  10.87 Janster1909
145.  11.66 Krökeldil
146.  11.99 Mr Cuber
146.  11.99 Zeke_beke
148.  12.08 Papkin
149.  12.93 Christopher Crnjak
150.  13.12 Jlit
151.  13.43 Nash171
151.  13.43 MatsBergsten
153.  13.73 mee6
154.  13.77 CAPTAINVALPO96
155.  14.52 J727S
156.  16.10 ChaseTheCuber12
157.  25.64 Mrhashtagpickle
158.  DNF SpeedyReedy


*3x3x3*(202)
1.  6.24 Luke Garrett
2.  6.97 BrianJ
3.  7.22 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  7.38 Shaun Mack
5.  7.68 gsingh
6.  7.70 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.70 Charles Jerome
8.  7.78 lilwoaji
9.  7.85 JChambers13
10.  7.87 tJardigradHe
11.  7.88 NoahCubing
12.  7.99 parkertrager
13.  8.02 DistanceRunner25
14.  8.03 cuberkid10
15.  8.05 Kylegadj
16.  8.21 Ash Black
16.  8.21 Heewon Seo
18.  8.26 Oxzowachi
19.  8.28 dycocubix
20.  8.36 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  8.41 PeterH2N
22.  8.42 AidanNoogie
23.  8.53 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  8.54 SpeedyReedy
25.  8.59 Legomanz
26.  8.63 eyeballboi
27.  8.70 Hayden Ng
28.  8.74 fun at the joy
29.  8.82 EvanWright1
30.  8.83 tsutt099
30.  8.83 darrensaito
32.  8.96 sean_cut4
33.  9.01 mihnea3000
34.  9.13 Boris McCoy
35.  9.18 BradenTheMagician
36.  9.31 FishyIshy
37.  9.32 alyzsnyzs
38.  9.34 MrKuba600
39.  9.40 SebastianCarrillo
40.  9.61 Dream Cubing
41.  9.64 Max C.
42.  9.68 Cale S
42.  9.68 hah27
44.  9.79 DGCubes
45.  9.82 Ontricus
46.  9.88 qaz
47.  9.89 20luky3
48.  9.97 VectorCubes
49.  10.06 Liam Wadek
50.  10.07 TheEpicCuber
51.  10.18 cubingintherain
51.  10.18 MartinN13
53.  10.32 Cuber2s
54.  10.47 ichcubegerne
55.  10.51 Julio974
56.  10.52 lumes2121
57.  10.59 CubableYT
58.  10.65 agradess2
59.  10.74 MCuber
60.  10.75 abunickabhi
61.  10.77 Cubey_Tube
62.  10.81 VJW
63.  10.85 tommyo11
64.  10.97 Parke187
65.  11.00 KingCanyon
66.  11.01 PCCuber
67.  11.12 wearephamily1719
68.  11.25 Fred Lang
69.  11.26 Brayden Gilland
70.  11.27 TheReasonableCuber
71.  11.29 FaLoL
72.  11.52 Neon47
73.  11.55 NathanaelCubes
74.  11.63 Winfaza
75.  11.67 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  11.69 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  11.72 Ricardo Zapata
78.  11.73 Xauxage
79.  11.76 MattP98
80.  11.87 Dylan Swarts
81.  11.88 Riddler97
82.  11.91 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  11.92 breadears
84.  11.94 JakeAK
85.  11.95 bennettstouder
86.  11.98 Caleb Ashley
87.  12.25 Calumv 
88.  12.27 chancet4488
89.  12.32 Cooki348
90.  12.39 LwBigcubes
91.  12.40 The Cubing Fanatic
92.  12.44 Nuuk cuber
93.  12.46 Gregory Alekseev
94.  12.52 2019ECKE02
95.  12.54 brad711
96.  12.75 midnightcuberx
97.  12.87 dhafin
98.  12.92 ARSCubing
99.  12.97 4ce7heGuy
100.  13.07 sascholeks
101.  13.11 TheSilverBeluga
102.  13.16 superkitkat106
103.  13.19 edsch
104.  13.26 d2polld
105.  13.28 beabernardes
106.  13.29 [email protected]
107.  13.31 Josiah Blomker
108.  13.36 xyzzy
109.  13.40 Fisko
110.  13.52 any name you wish
111.  13.54 Mieeetek4
112.  13.83 Lvl9001Wizard
113.  14.22 JustGoodCuber
114.  14.32 epride17
115.  14.36 lucyd266
116.  14.68 Triple N Cubing
117.  14.76 Loffy8
118.  14.94 Aadil ali
119.  14.96 revaldoah
120.  15.23 Dr_Brain346
121.  15.58 TheSlowCuber
122.  15.74 Luke Solves Cubes
123.  15.99 Homeschool Cubing
124.  16.10 DynaXT
125.  16.15 KellanTheCubingCoder
126.  16.19 Kenzo
127.  16.20 hydynn
128.  16.29 John123
129.  16.40 M.Sikandar
130.  16.92 Cuber15
131.  17.31 patricKING
132.  17.52 Sellerie11
133.  17.70 Jaco Momberg 
134.  17.82 V Achyuthan
135.  17.86 John Benwell
136.  17.88 Calcube
137.  18.40 Ayce
138.  18.44 Li Xiang
139.  18.60 CT-6666
139.  18.60 Abram Grimsley
141.  18.75 Ksawierov
142.  18.79 pb_cuber
143.  18.80 UnknownCanvas
144.  18.84 finri
145.  18.98 Amitbuk
146.  19.29 Poorcuber09
147.  19.30 Lightning
148.  19.40 nigelthecuber
149.  19.52 rdurette10
150.  20.36 padddi
151.  20.40 GenZ Cubing
152.  20.53 Bluid
153.  20.62 cuber159
154.  21.14 Mike Hughey
155.  21.16 Lewis
156.  21.22 whyamistillnotsub20!!
157.  21.52 Dankycubing
158.  21.82 filmip
159.  21.92 Stock_Fish109
160.  22.04 AnnaW
161.  22.29 Elisa
162.  22.36 Janster1909
163.  22.38 One Wheel
164.  22.77 Jrg
165.  23.74 N4C0
166.  23.79 hebscody
167.  23.97 sporteisvogel
168.  24.63 Hyperion
169.  24.66 Theoruff
170.  24.95 Jlit
171.  25.60 qwr
172.  26.33 Rubika-37-021204
173.  26.52 freshcuber.de
174.  28.90 Nash171
175.  28.95 Christopher Crnjak
176.  29.01 avaneesh
177.  30.32 silunar
178.  30.41 Zeke_beke
179.  30.64 Geneva
180.  30.82 Gadiboyo
181.  31.13 Jacck
182.  31.18 J727S
183.  31.30 mee6
184.  31.48 mee7
185.  31.58 Mr Cuber
186.  31.62 kflynn
187.  31.72 GT8590
188.  32.35 WHACKITROX
189.  33.36 ashar81
190.  35.16 thomas.sch
191.  35.83 Papkin
192.  35.98 MatsBergsten
193.  38.30 CAPTAINVALPO96
194.  42.06 Lutz_P
195.  51.19 Smart_Cat19
196.  51.30 Meatalic_Cuber
197.  55.10 ChaseTheCuber12
198.  1:00.33 Mrhashtagpickle
199.  1:03.27 KaydinPeterson
200.  1:09.10 Aluminum
201.  1:29.32 Irotholoro
202.  1:55.67 Kdogs


*4x4x4*(113)
1.  29.32 cuberkid10
2.  30.60 tJardigradHe
3.  31.34 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  31.71 Luke Garrett
5.  33.39 dycocubix
6.  33.51 Shaun Mack
7.  33.60 David ep
8.  34.17 Dream Cubing
9.  34.31 darrensaito
10.  35.15 fun at the joy
11.  35.35 PeterH2N
12.  36.13 gsingh
13.  36.26 MrKuba600
14.  36.68 Zeke Mackay
15.  36.82 RP_Cubed
16.  37.54 20luky3
17.  38.24 EvanWright1
18.  38.28 Hayden Ng
19.  38.52 BradenTheMagician
20.  38.58 sean_cut4
21.  39.39 DGCubes
22.  40.17 FaLoL
23.  40.24 Oxzowachi
24.  40.70 Boris McCoy
25.  40.73 tommyo11
26.  41.78 ichcubegerne
27.  41.92 agradess2
28.  42.54 Ricardo Zapata
29.  42.63 Ash Black
30.  42.75 tsutt099
31.  43.49 Liam Wadek
32.  45.32 Mieeetek4
33.  45.62 Dylan Swarts
34.  45.69 wearephamily1719
35.  46.22 Brayden Gilland
36.  47.01 Antto Pitkänen
37.  47.15 alyzsnyzs
38.  47.16 bennettstouder
39.  47.52 Cooki348
40.  48.43 2019ECKE02
41.  48.65 Cubey_Tube
42.  49.23 breadears
43.  49.38 TheReasonableCuber
44.  49.84 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  50.22 MattP98
46.  50.49 FishyIshy
47.  50.94 dhafin
48.  51.65 2018AMSB02
49.  52.11 Xauxage
50.  52.18 beabernardes
51.  52.24 Nuuk cuber
52.  52.57 lumes2121
53.  53.33 Fred Lang
54.  54.03 epride17
55.  54.30 Josiah Blomker
56.  54.67 PCCuber
57.  55.08 Loffy8
58.  55.33 VJW
59.  56.06 chancet4488
60.  56.23 Winfaza
61.  57.26 John Benwell
62.  57.59 Kacper Paweł Dworak
63.  59.84 Fisko
64.  1:00.12 Calumv 
65.  1:00.20 Dr_Brain346
66.  1:01.94 DynaXT
67.  1:02.78 d2polld
68.  1:03.54 edsch
69.  1:03.76 JustGoodCuber
70.  1:04.26 4ce7heGuy
71.  1:04.81 David Reid
72.  1:07.45 AnnaW
73.  1:08.45 revaldoah
74.  1:09.10 Li Xiang
75.  1:09.11 Kenzo
76.  1:09.46 ARSCubing
77.  1:11.54 TheSlowCuber
78.  1:11.84 rdurette10
79.  1:14.38 Sellerie11
80.  1:15.96 Caleb Ashley
81.  1:17.67 Triple N Cubing
82.  1:18.85 CT-6666
83.  1:19.20 filmip
84.  1:19.45 Homeschool Cubing
85.  1:19.73 whyamistillnotsub20!!
86.  1:20.89 Abram Grimsley
87.  1:21.07 pb_cuber
88.  1:21.54 lucyd266
89.  1:22.76 Lewis
90.  1:23.03 padddi
91.  1:23.22 Mike Hughey
92.  1:23.67 Jrg
93.  1:24.18 One Wheel
94.  1:24.40 Calcube
95.  1:26.13 finri
96.  1:31.73 Jaco Momberg 
97.  1:35.50 hebscody
98.  1:38.78 Rubika-37-021204
99.  1:39.11 freshcuber.de
100.  1:43.26 sporteisvogel
101.  1:46.17 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  1:50.26 Janster1909
103.  1:51.93 Jacck
104.  1:55.32 kflynn
105.  1:58.77 Jlit
106.  2:15.70 MatsBergsten
107.  2:30.19 hydynn
108.  3:36.42 ChaseTheCuber12
109.  3:38.49 Papkin
110.  4:10.95 Nash171
111.  6:21.69 Irotholoro
112.  DNF UnknownCanvas
112.  DNF CAPTAINVALPO96


*5x5x5*(80)
1.  55.38 gsingh
2.  55.88 tJardigradHe
3.  57.71 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  57.93 cuberkid10
5.  59.68 Dream Cubing
6.  1:00.35 fun at the joy
7.  1:03.35 Luke Garrett
8.  1:03.60 Hayden Ng
9.  1:03.69 RP_Cubed
10.  1:06.39 ichcubegerne
11.  1:08.54 FaLoL
12.  1:09.06 Shaun Mack
13.  1:09.25 darrensaito
14.  1:10.67 dycocubix
15.  1:12.97 Charles Jerome
16.  1:13.19 MrKuba600
17.  1:13.38 Ash Black
18.  1:13.42 Zeke Mackay
19.  1:14.63 Oxzowachi
20.  1:15.27 LwBigcubes
21.  1:17.37 agradess2
22.  1:20.33 sean_cut4
23.  1:20.45 Neon47
24.  1:20.76 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:21.28 tsutt099
26.  1:21.61 Liam Wadek
27.  1:21.80 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:22.48 DGCubes
29.  1:23.33 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:24.66 tommyo11
31.  1:25.03 alyzsnyzs
32.  1:26.16 Ricardo Zapata
33.  1:26.29 VJW
34.  1:26.51 DistanceRunner25
35.  1:29.38 TheEpicCuber
36.  1:30.33 abunickabhi
37.  1:30.86 CubableYT
38.  1:31.71 breadears
39.  1:31.72 Mieeetek4
40.  1:32.28 beabernardes
41.  1:33.73 TheReasonableCuber
42.  1:35.52 2019ECKE02
43.  1:40.07 Antto Pitkänen
44.  1:51.81 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  1:55.10 lumes2121
46.  1:57.84 FishyIshy
47.  1:57.93 Cubey_Tube
48.  1:58.59 Loffy8
49.  1:59.42 Lewis
50.  2:02.19 One Wheel
51.  2:02.42 Jaco Momberg 
52.  2:05.46 David Reid
53.  2:08.31 AnnaW
54.  2:11.41 Dr_Brain346
55.  2:11.84 PCCuber
56.  2:13.19 ARSCubing
57.  2:16.24 filmip
58.  2:16.26 Jrg
59.  2:18.77 Poorcuber09
60.  2:20.44 Calumv 
61.  2:21.48 Calcube
62.  2:22.22 4ce7heGuy
63.  2:23.98 Mike Hughey
64.  2:30.42 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:31.66 Homeschool Cubing
66.  2:33.56 rdurette10
67.  2:34.71 revaldoah
68.  2:44.76 sporteisvogel
69.  2:51.11 Jacck
70.  3:08.27 freshcuber.de
71.  3:18.73 Abram Grimsley
72.  3:23.08 Hyperion
73.  3:38.28 CT-6666
74.  3:48.65 pb_cuber
75.  3:54.17 MatsBergsten
76.  4:03.11 Luke Solves Cubes
77.  4:24.81 Janster1909
78.  5:15.33 WHACKITROX
79.  6:25.34 CAPTAINVALPO96
80.  DNF Julio974


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:44.06 JackPfeifer
2.  1:44.13 cuberkid10
3.  1:49.92 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:53.42 ichcubegerne
5.  2:05.21 Zeke Mackay
6.  2:06.41 Ash Black
7.  2:11.99 LwBigcubes
8.  2:14.77 RP_Cubed
9.  2:14.89 dycocubix
10.  2:17.26 agradess2
11.  2:20.51 Liam Wadek
12.  2:21.83 Shaun Mack
13.  2:25.82 Ricardo Zapata
14.  2:31.82 xyzzy
15.  2:33.22 alyzsnyzs
16.  2:34.60 gsingh
17.  2:36.80 MrKuba600
18.  2:40.38 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:44.87 DGCubes
20.  2:45.77 tsutt099
21.  2:46.35 BradenTheMagician
22.  2:58.18 TheReasonableCuber
23.  3:11.83 Dylan Swarts
24.  3:12.47 tommyo11
25.  3:32.13 One Wheel
26.  3:44.83 AnnaW
27.  3:53.91 PCCuber
28.  3:54.00 Lewis
29.  3:56.28 Cooki348
30.  4:16.15 Jrg
31.  4:40.95 Rubika-37-021204
32.  4:43.37 Mike Hughey
33.  4:51.57 Li Xiang
34.  4:51.59 thomas.sch
35.  4:52.81 Homeschool Cubing
36.  5:07.29 sporteisvogel
37.  5:21.61 Jacck
38.  6:39.09 freshcuber.de
39.  6:55.27 CT-6666
40.  DNF lilwoaji


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:20.40 Dream Cubing
2.  2:33.03 JackPfeifer
3.  2:37.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:00.11 cuberkid10
5.  3:07.18 Liam Wadek
6.  3:14.80 RP_Cubed
7.  3:36.87 Zeke Mackay
8.  3:41.83 Shaun Mack
9.  3:43.25 Ricardo Zapata
10.  3:57.84 gsingh
11.  3:58.79 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:15.21 tsutt099
13.  4:31.91 Oxzowachi
14.  4:38.12 TheReasonableCuber
15.  5:13.61 VJW
16.  5:53.17 One Wheel
17.  6:30.42 Jrg
18.  6:54.93 AnnaW
19.  7:00.44 Rubika-37-021204
20.  7:27.28 sporteisvogel
21.  7:35.48 Li Xiang
22.  10:07.17 freshcuber.de
23.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts
23.  DNF Jacck


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  2.24 ARSCubing
2.  5.73 SebastianCarrillo
3.  6.23 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  6.35 BradenTheMagician
5.  6.46 Hayden Ng
6.  6.61 JakeAK
7.  6.74 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.48 tsutt099
9.  8.06 darrensaito
10.  8.71 sean_cut4
11.  9.29 Luke Garrett
12.  9.58 ichcubegerne
13.  9.63 dycocubix
14.  10.59 Shaun Mack
15.  12.10 RP_Cubed
16.  12.34 agradess2
17.  12.86 hah27
18.  14.41 2019ECKE02
19.  14.51 Triple N Cubing
20.  15.33 dhafin
21.  16.16 cubingintherain
22.  17.16 Li Xiang
23.  18.69 MrKuba600
24.  18.96 David Reid
25.  21.70 Mike Hughey
26.  25.02 Xauxage
27.  26.30 hydynn
28.  28.00 MatsBergsten
29.  29.88 WHACKITROX
30.  42.32 Jacck
31.  42.92 Nuuk cuber
32.  46.38 Hyperion
33.  56.94 sporteisvogel
34.  59.73 thomas.sch
35.  1:04.65 Homeschool Cubing
36.  1:23.34 Krökeldil
37.  1:41.79 Nash171
38.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
38.  DNF BrianJ
38.  DNF Aluminum
38.  DNF weatherman223
38.  DNF freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  14.42 JakeAK
2.  19.63 hah27
3.  21.14 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  25.29 Gregory Alekseev
5.  25.70 Dylan Swarts
6.  27.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  35.21 RP_Cubed
8.  41.90 abunickabhi
9.  48.58 Zeke Mackay
10.  52.11 MattP98
11.  55.52 revaldoah
12.  1:05.65 MatsBergsten
13.  1:13.42 Mike Hughey
14.  1:18.75 Triple N Cubing
15.  1:33.37 DistanceRunner25
16.  1:35.90 Neon47
17.  1:37.67 2018AMSB02
18.  1:37.78 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:53.34 filmip
20.  2:09.31 Jacck
21.  2:30.78 MrKuba600
22.  2:48.05 DynaXT
23.  5:38.15 sporteisvogel
24.  6:32.40 Ayce
25.  DNF Der Der
25.  DNF 2019ECKE02
25.  DNF d2polld
25.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:03.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:43.10 hah27
3.  7:41.49 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  11:36.95 Jacck
5.  12:34.68 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF RP_Cubed
6.  DNF Gregory Alekseev
6.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  19:21.27 TheDubDubJr
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF hah27

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  29:26.33 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  50:09.18 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  34/41 59:27 Gregory Alekseev
2.  27/31 50:29 Keroma12
3.  7/10 15:06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2/2 3:56 Zeke Mackay
5.  2/3 4:33 RP_Cubed
6.  2/3 14:26 Jacck
7.  3/6 18:06 2019ECKE02


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  10.08 Luke Garrett
2.  11.39 BrianJ
3.  11.49 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  11.69 darrensaito
5.  11.93 Petro Leum
6.  11.99 Shaun Mack
7.  12.09 NathanaelCubes
8.  12.88 Charles Jerome
9.  13.25 Ash Black
10.  14.47 gsingh
11.  14.67 Dream Cubing
12.  15.24 Zeke Mackay
13.  15.45 mihnea3000
14.  15.52 midnightcuberx
15.  15.70 JChambers13
16.  15.81 ichcubegerne
17.  16.10 eyeballboi
18.  16.41 cuberkid10
19.  16.50 dycocubix
20.  16.75 tsutt099
21.  16.85 BradenTheMagician
22.  17.02 RP_Cubed
23.  17.06 alyzsnyzs
24.  17.17 DistanceRunner25
25.  17.18 sean_cut4
26.  17.40 Boris McCoy
27.  17.66 MCuber
28.  17.76 MrKuba600
29.  17.99 EvanWright1
30.  18.29 Max C.
31.  18.33 Hayden Ng
32.  18.47 Oxzowachi
33.  18.79 MartinN13
34.  19.50 hah27
35.  19.77 Riddler97
36.  19.87 KingCanyon
37.  19.97 PCCuber
38.  20.25 JakeAK
39.  20.65 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  20.81 Calumv 
41.  20.87 DGCubes
42.  21.55 xyzzy
43.  21.79 MattP98
44.  21.84 Neon47
45.  21.88 TheReasonableCuber
46.  22.18 weatherman223
47.  22.26 Ricardo Zapata
48.  22.36 FaLoL
49.  22.44 Winfaza
50.  22.82 lumes2121
51.  22.86 qaz
52.  22.89 Dylan Swarts
53.  23.02 Liam Wadek
54.  23.63 agradess2
55.  23.67 Parke187
56.  23.75 Julio974
57.  23.82 abunickabhi
58.  23.83 Cooki348
59.  23.92 revaldoah
60.  25.63 CubableYT
61.  25.65 Nuuk cuber
62.  25.96 Mieeetek4
63.  26.11 Cubey_Tube
64.  26.22 VJW
65.  26.53 tommyo11
66.  26.62 Fisko
67.  27.90 breadears
68.  28.44 Cuber2s
69.  29.08 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  29.53 2019ECKE02
71.  29.56 dhafin
72.  29.92 The Cubing Fanatic
73.  30.78 edsch
74.  30.83 Loffy8
75.  31.40 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  31.81 VectorCubes
77.  32.67 John123
78.  32.93 d2polld
79.  33.15 V Achyuthan
80.  33.32 Poorcuber09
81.  33.52 JustGoodCuber
82.  34.15 Triple N Cubing
83.  34.64 beabernardes
84.  36.10 filmip
85.  36.51 Homeschool Cubing
86.  36.99 TheSlowCuber
87.  37.09 DynaXT
88.  37.60 Jaco Momberg 
89.  38.28 Abram Grimsley
90.  38.85 Cuber15
91.  39.22 pb_cuber
92.  40.06 4ce7heGuy
93.  40.15 Dr_Brain346
94.  40.61 Mike Hughey
95.  40.96 ARSCubing
96.  41.73 Calcube
97.  42.55 Hyperion
98.  43.18 freshcuber.de
99.  43.44 hebscody
100.  44.54 hydynn
101.  50.04 Josiah Blomker
102.  50.10 sporteisvogel
103.  50.30 Janster1909
104.  52.17 KellanTheCubingCoder
105.  52.50 Jacck
106.  54.67 nigelthecuber
107.  56.08 Rubika-37-021204
108.  1:10.67 Theoruff
109.  1:18.09 CAPTAINVALPO96
110.  1:33.94 CT-6666
111.  1:44.27 MatsBergsten
112.  1:46.64 mee6
113.  1:48.37 WHACKITROX
114.  1:54.90 Jlit
115.  2:30.71 Zeke_beke
116.  2:45.37 Aluminum
117.  2:59.59 ChaseTheCuber12
118.  DNF UnknownCanvas
118.  DNF Smart_Cat19
118.  DNF ashar81


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  1:13.51 RP_Cubed
2.  1:44.59 Li Xiang
3.  1:48.91 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  2:15.13 Nuuk cuber
5.  3:23.43 Jacck
6.  6:00.08 Homeschool Cubing
7.  DNF Calumv 
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  37.57 Panagiotis Christopoulos
1.  37.57 ichcubegerne
3.  41.20 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  41.59 Nuuk cuber
5.  47.70 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:31.56 Jacck
7.  1:35.10 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:42.22 hydynn
9.  1:50.69 Dr_Brain346
10.  1:51.63 tsutt099
11.  2:07.77 AnnaW
12.  DNF MrKuba600
12.  DNF dhafin
12.  DNF RP_Cubed
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  21.67 (21, 22, 22) Cale S
2.  24.00 (22, 25, 25) TipsterTrickster 
3.  29.67 (26, 34, 29) brad711


Spoiler



4.  33.00 (29, 34, 36) MattP98
5.  36.33 (35, 32, 42) Mike Hughey
6.  DNF (22, 25, DNS) Theo Leinad
6.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) filmip
6.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
6.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
6.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
6.  DNF (40, DNF, 38) CT-6666
6.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  38.35 Luke Garrett
2.  44.27 RP_Cubed
3.  44.63 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  45.44 darrensaito
5.  48.89 Zeke Mackay
6.  49.36 Shaun Mack
7.  50.43 dycocubix
8.  50.80 fun at the joy
9.  52.13 agradess2
10.  52.25 Hayden Ng
11.  52.63 BradenTheMagician
12.  52.68 tsutt099
13.  53.08 cubingintherain
14.  53.23 ichcubegerne
15.  55.31 MrKuba600
16.  56.95 DGCubes
17.  57.20 gsingh
18.  1:01.52 beabernardes
19.  1:02.83 TheReasonableCuber
20.  1:04.24 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:04.45 Ricardo Zapata
22.  1:05.38 tommyo11
23.  1:07.05 Keroma12
24.  1:07.51 Cooki348
25.  1:07.53 Fisko
26.  1:08.54 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:10.27 Brayden Gilland
28.  1:11.90 Xauxage
29.  1:12.07 dhafin
30.  1:16.55 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  1:18.68 Julio974
32.  1:19.45 Dr_Brain346
33.  1:22.46 4ce7heGuy
34.  1:25.49 edsch
35.  1:25.98 DynaXT
36.  1:29.43 AnnaW
37.  1:32.41 ARSCubing
38.  1:37.95 TheSlowCuber
39.  1:39.43 Triple N Cubing
40.  1:39.60 revaldoah
41.  1:44.58 Abram Grimsley
42.  1:47.19 CT-6666
43.  1:49.43 Lewis
44.  1:54.11 Sellerie11
45.  1:54.47 Jrg
46.  1:58.02 One Wheel
47.  2:01.34 rdurette10
48.  2:02.92 hebscody
49.  2:09.45 whyamistillnotsub20!!
50.  2:12.63 sporteisvogel
51.  2:26.78 Luke Solves Cubes
52.  2:34.56 Jacck
53.  2:35.33 kflynn
54.  2:40.97 Janster1909
55.  3:11.46 Hyperion
56.  3:42.28 MatsBergsten
57.  3:59.67 Nash171
58.  5:44.67 ChaseTheCuber12
59.  DNF Calumv


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:43.02 cuberkid10
2.  1:50.27 RP_Cubed
3.  1:51.37 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:53.61 gsingh
5.  1:53.63 Hayden Ng
6.  2:00.78 Zeke Mackay
7.  2:02.49 MrKuba600
8.  2:09.44 agradess2
9.  2:09.54 ichcubegerne
10.  2:14.96 tsutt099
11.  2:25.18 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:28.64 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:36.28 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:37.22 Keroma12
15.  2:45.95 beabernardes
16.  2:46.36 Dylan Swarts
17.  3:39.25 tommyo11
18.  3:47.53 Lewis
19.  3:48.01 AnnaW
20.  3:49.34 Dr_Brain346
21.  3:53.73 Calumv 
22.  4:05.93 One Wheel
23.  4:10.90 Jrg
24.  4:14.70 revaldoah
25.  4:23.45 rdurette10
26.  4:26.71 Jaco Momberg 
27.  4:49.96 sporteisvogel
28.  5:09.43 Abram Grimsley
29.  6:03.01 CT-6666
30.  6:05.61 Luke Solves Cubes
31.  6:19.03 Janster1909
32.  7:24.60 MatsBergsten
33.  DNF Julio974


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:42.37 cuberkid10
2.  4:07.89 dycocubix
3.  4:35.17 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:43.56 BradenTheMagician
5.  4:47.92 ichcubegerne
6.  4:52.91 Keroma12
7.  5:10.06 TheReasonableCuber
8.  5:11.94 tsutt099
9.  5:26.37 Nuuk cuber
10.  5:48.98 tommyo11
11.  5:54.46 beabernardes
12.  7:32.89 AnnaW
13.  9:14.22 Jrg
14.  10:20.36 sporteisvogel
15.  12:53.40 CT-6666
16.  DNF One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:07.56 ichcubegerne
2.  7:56.09 Zeke Mackay
3.  8:52.51 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  9:34.81 tsutt099
5.  9:36.89 BradenTheMagician
6.  9:42.89 TheReasonableCuber
7.  11:58.08 beabernardes
8.  13:50.77 One Wheel
9.  14:15.26 AnnaW
10.  15:11.17 Jrg
11.  18:09.35 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(66)
1.  3.45 JChambers13
2.  4.41 edsch
3.  4.64 vishwasankarcubing
3.  4.64 SebastianCarrillo


Spoiler



5.  4.84 Liam Wadek
6.  5.62 DesertWolf
7.  5.77 Luke Garrett
8.  5.90 MartinN13
9.  5.95 alyzsnyzs
10.  6.23 Christopher Fandrich
11.  6.26 Zeke Mackay
12.  6.72 oliverpallo
13.  6.84 VectorCubes
14.  6.94 MattP98
15.  7.16 BradenTheMagician
16.  7.32 tsutt099
17.  7.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  7.50 dycocubix
19.  7.74 cuberkid10
20.  7.98 JackPfeifer
21.  8.35 Parke187
22.  8.38 Li Xiang
23.  8.51 RP_Cubed
24.  8.58 Ricardo Zapata
25.  8.60 fun at the joy
26.  8.61 Ash Black
27.  8.64 cubingintherain
28.  9.06 BradyCubes08
29.  9.17 Nuuk cuber
30.  9.39 lumes2121
31.  9.41 sean_cut4
32.  9.43 tommyo11
33.  9.65 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  9.69 Julio974
35.  9.72 2019ECKE02
36.  9.78 DGCubes
37.  9.96 Boris McCoy
38.  10.29 lilwoaji
39.  10.44 ichcubegerne
40.  10.65 Fisko
41.  10.91 darrensaito
42.  10.99 epride17
43.  11.50 weatherman223
44.  11.88 wearephamily1719
45.  12.02 MrKuba600
46.  12.08 N4C0
47.  12.82 White KB
48.  14.52 Mike Hughey
49.  16.50 Caleb Ashley
50.  17.22 Jacck
51.  17.90 freshcuber.de
52.  18.25 kflynn
53.  18.70 Lewis
54.  19.11 ARSCubing
55.  19.34 cuber159
56.  19.48 Poorcuber09
57.  19.77 sporteisvogel
58.  23.89 Cubey_Tube
59.  24.64 Hayden Ng
60.  24.74 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  26.47 lucyd266
62.  29.26 Homeschool Cubing
63.  47.26 Abram Grimsley
64.  49.82 Panagiotis Christopoulos
65.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
65.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  35.21 Heewon Seo
2.  47.32 Luke Garrett
3.  47.41 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  50.62 MrKuba600
5.  53.20 darrensaito
6.  53.95 RP_Cubed
7.  55.68 Shaun Mack
8.  58.04 MCuber
9.  59.44 Ash Black
10.  1:01.13 Zeke Mackay
11.  1:01.28 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:04.06 alyzsnyzs
13.  1:06.11 Hayden Ng
14.  1:06.80 ichcubegerne
15.  1:09.31 FaLoL
16.  1:10.23 DGCubes
17.  1:10.56 Boris McCoy
18.  1:11.99 Fred Lang
19.  1:12.91 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:12.93 tommyo11
21.  1:13.71 EvanWright1
22.  1:15.53 TheEpicCuber
23.  1:15.59 Cooki348
24.  1:17.70 tsutt099
25.  1:19.38 beabernardes
26.  1:23.31 Liam Wadek
27.  1:26.23 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:32.74 VJW
29.  1:45.05 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:50.18 Kenzo
31.  1:50.28 DynaXT
32.  1:52.28 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:56.95 Li Xiang
34.  1:59.46 d2polld
35.  1:59.77 lumes2121
36.  2:12.72 gsingh
37.  2:13.47 Poorcuber09
38.  2:26.54 CT-6666
39.  2:27.58 One Wheel
40.  2:31.82 AnnaW
41.  3:03.90 Jacck
42.  3:11.92 Jlit
43.  3:20.55 thomas.sch
44.  3:23.93 freshcuber.de
45.  3:25.86 sporteisvogel
46.  4:34.22 Rubika-37-021204
47.  5:19.57 Abram Grimsley
48.  5:54.34 kflynn
49.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Pyraminx*(100)
1.  1.73 parkertrager
2.  2.09 dycocubix
3.  2.61 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.74 Heath Flick
5.  2.79 oliviervlcube
6.  2.95 SebastianCarrillo
7.  3.05 MrKuba600
8.  3.12 JChambers13
9.  3.15 RP_Cubed
10.  3.18 Shaun Mack
11.  3.21 Cody_Caston
12.  3.25 DGCubes
13.  3.26 EvanWright1
14.  3.27 JackPfeifer
15.  3.30 Ash Black
16.  3.40 tsutt099
17.  3.43 Charles Jerome
18.  3.48 Cooki348
19.  3.63 MartinN13
20.  3.70 Awder
21.  3.72 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.75 Oxzowachi
22.  3.75 50ph14
24.  3.94 cubingintherain
25.  3.98 Boris McCoy
25.  3.98 Ontricus
27.  4.07 Luke Garrett
28.  4.10 darrensaito
29.  4.31 Zeke Mackay
30.  4.37 sean_cut4
31.  4.86 wearephamily1719
32.  4.88 Parke187
33.  4.98 alyzsnyzs
34.  5.00 tommyo11
35.  5.13 Homeschool Cubing
36.  5.16 Adam Chodyniecki
37.  5.22 Liam Wadek
38.  5.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
39.  5.33 cuberkid10
40.  5.48 MattP98
41.  5.96 Dylan Swarts
42.  6.05 Loffy8
43.  6.13 Antto Pitkänen
44.  6.16 lumes2121
45.  6.40 agradess2
46.  6.42 Li Xiang
46.  6.42 Nuuk cuber
48.  6.48 midnightcuberx
49.  6.62 Fisko
50.  6.71 Lewis
51.  6.75 VectorCubes
52.  6.80 ichcubegerne
53.  6.83 beabernardes
54.  6.84 Kacper Paweł Dworak
55.  7.16 avaneesh
56.  7.31 ARSCubing
57.  7.38 weatherman223
58.  7.53 superkitkat106
59.  7.62 CubableYT
60.  7.91 TheReasonableCuber
61.  8.27 hebscody
62.  8.33 JustGoodCuber
63.  8.35 Ricardo Zapata
64.  8.48 rdurette10
65.  8.49 Mike Hughey
66.  8.66 kflynn
67.  8.80 2019ECKE02
68.  9.18 Calumv 
69.  9.29 d2polld
70.  9.58 Josiah Blomker
71.  9.61 epride17
72.  9.70 Caleb Ashley
73.  9.75 Poorcuber09
74.  9.81 cuber159
75.  10.09 Calcube
76.  10.40 lucyd266
77.  10.57 pb_cuber
78.  11.15 CAPTAINVALPO96
79.  11.43 Jaco Momberg 
80.  12.35 DynaXT
81.  12.97 sporteisvogel
82.  13.77 WHACKITROX
83.  14.10 Jacck
84.  14.25 Rubika-37-021204
85.  14.49 Mr Cuber
86.  14.63 gsingh
87.  15.13 Abram Grimsley
88.  15.29 J727S
89.  15.72 Janster1909
90.  15.80 Hyperion
91.  16.78 Mrhashtagpickle
92.  16.93 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  17.98 freshcuber.de
94.  18.12 One Wheel
95.  18.23 Smart_Cat19
96.  18.27 Theoruff
97.  21.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  21.68 Jlit
99.  23.73 CT-6666
100.  24.42 Zeke_beke


*Square-1*(74)
1.  6.23 Oxzowachi
2.  6.94 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.12 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  8.63 SebastianCarrillo
5.  8.67 RP_Cubed
6.  8.99 JackPfeifer
7.  9.44 BrianJ
8.  9.70 2019ECKE02
9.  10.03 EvanWright1
10.  10.52 BradenTheMagician
11.  10.58 Shaun Mack
12.  10.62 Charles Jerome
13.  11.10 Hayden Ng
14.  11.21 cubingintherain
15.  11.29 Cale S
16.  11.62 NoahCubing
17.  11.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  11.83 dycocubix
19.  11.84 darrensaito
20.  12.19 Luke Garrett
21.  12.55 Ash Black
22.  13.19 alyzsnyzs
23.  13.39 fun at the joy
24.  13.73 Zeke Mackay
25.  13.99 MrKuba600
26.  14.13 Neon47
27.  14.23 tsutt099
28.  15.08 Ricardo Zapata
29.  15.17 cuberkid10
30.  15.30 MCuber
31.  15.50 Antto Pitkänen
32.  15.54 NathanaelCubes
33.  15.72 ichcubegerne
34.  16.00 Boris McCoy
35.  16.29 Kacper Paweł Dworak
36.  17.27 Max C.
37.  17.43 PCCuber
38.  17.97 DGCubes
39.  18.63 tommyo11
40.  19.05 beabernardes
41.  19.96 sean_cut4
42.  20.16 MattP98
43.  22.31 midnightcuberx
44.  24.00 Fisko
45.  24.06 weatherman223
46.  24.11 Liam Wadek
47.  25.41 Xauxage
48.  25.81 Caleb Ashley
49.  29.73 Nuuk cuber
50.  30.43 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  31.20 VJW
52.  33.17 lumes2121
53.  33.41 TheReasonableCuber
54.  33.76 DynaXT
55.  38.04 dhafin
56.  38.30 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  38.33 epride17
58.  39.63 Abram Grimsley
59.  39.65 ARSCubing
60.  40.05 Mike Hughey
61.  41.07 Lewis
62.  41.59 Calcube
63.  45.76 Dylan Swarts
64.  46.40 sporteisvogel
65.  47.26 The Cubing Fanatic
66.  48.24 Jaco Momberg 
67.  52.70 AnnaW
68.  57.96 Homeschool Cubing
69.  1:03.79 filmip
70.  1:06.71 One Wheel
71.  1:11.42 Jacck
72.  1:15.20 Calumv 
73.  2:28.40 Hyperion
74.  2:55.08 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(87)
1.  1.82 BradyCubes08
2.  2.11 Cody_Caston
3.  2.19 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.62 SebastianCarrillo
5.  2.84 BrianJ
6.  2.89 Cale S
7.  3.07 sascholeks
8.  3.10 parkertrager
9.  3.13 Ash Black
9.  3.13 MrKuba600
11.  3.51 dycocubix
12.  3.53 alyzsnyzs
13.  3.65 Antto Pitkänen
14.  3.72 Benjamin Warry
15.  3.73 tsutt099
16.  3.91 JackPfeifer
17.  3.93 sean_cut4
18.  3.99 Luke Garrett
19.  4.03 Zeke Mackay
20.  4.27 EvanWright1
21.  4.36 Shaun Mack
22.  4.51 RP_Cubed
23.  4.52 darrensaito
24.  4.76 JChambers13
25.  4.84 Boris McCoy
26.  4.88 epride17
27.  4.90 weatherman223
28.  5.15 David Reid
29.  5.19 BradenTheMagician
30.  5.42 Ricardo Zapata
31.  5.45 d2polld
32.  5.85 VectorCubes
33.  5.86 Kacper Paweł Dworak
34.  5.87 lumes2121
35.  5.95 DGCubes
36.  6.50 cuberkid10
37.  6.64 Calumv 
38.  6.94 cuber159
39.  6.97 MattP98
40.  7.10 Liam Wadek
41.  7.23 Poorcuber09
42.  7.26 ichcubegerne
43.  7.36 Parke187
44.  7.52 Fisko
45.  7.64 2019ECKE02
46.  7.67 dhafin
47.  7.85 Hayden Ng
48.  8.02 Homeschool Cubing
49.  8.06 Li Xiang
50.  8.11 Nuuk cuber
51.  8.27 tommyo11
52.  8.48 Cubey_Tube
53.  8.71 Dylan Swarts
54.  9.19 Lewis
54.  9.19 2018AMSB02
56.  9.22 Jaco Momberg 
57.  9.55 JustGoodCuber
58.  9.67 Calcube
59.  9.85 Neon47
59.  9.85 agradess2
61.  10.23 Luke Solves Cubes
62.  10.30 TheReasonableCuber
63.  10.39 DynaXT
64.  10.99 ARSCubing
65.  11.90 kflynn
66.  11.97 Mike Hughey
67.  12.30 Loffy8
68.  12.36 AnnaW
69.  13.01 Josiah Blomker
70.  13.12 Cooki348
71.  13.17 PCCuber
72.  14.59 freshcuber.de
73.  15.09 TheSlowCuber
74.  16.45 CT-6666
75.  17.05 lucyd266
76.  17.15 Hyperion
77.  17.29 WHACKITROX
78.  17.74 rdurette10
79.  18.18 sporteisvogel
80.  18.39 Jacck
81.  19.39 The Cubing Fanatic
82.  20.23 pb_cuber
83.  20.43 Abram Grimsley
84.  26.81 ChaseTheCuber12
85.  27.69 MatsBergsten
86.  DNF N4C0
86.  DNF MartinN13


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.02 DGCubes
2.  29.94 BradenTheMagician
3.  30.14 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  31.41 ichcubegerne
5.  31.79 Nuuk cuber
6.  34.84 MrKuba600
7.  43.26 edsch
8.  47.11 tsutt099
9.  58.63 PCCuber
10.  59.18 ARSCubing
11.  1:46.41 Hyperion


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:25.89 RP_Cubed
2.  3:40.87 dycocubix
3.  4:10.43 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  4:12.58 BradenTheMagician
5.  4:18.41 tsutt099
6.  4:25.15 ichcubegerne
7.  5:03.72 tommyo11
8.  5:52.34 beabernardes
9.  7:57.46 edsch
10.  8:21.07 Poorcuber09
11.  10:26.81 Homeschool Cubing
12.  12:58.38 Abram Grimsley
13.  13:44.19 Hyperion


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  5.94 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.33 tsutt099
3.  11.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.07 ichcubegerne
5.  16.24 Zeke Mackay
6.  16.42 Shaun Mack
7.  17.16 BradenTheMagician
8.  17.43 edsch
9.  21.60 Nuuk cuber
10.  26.09 Mike Hughey
11.  29.24 Homeschool Cubing
12.  31.37 Rubika-37-021204
13.  40.03 Jacck
14.  40.90 Abram Grimsley
15.  42.20 freshcuber.de
16.  55.08 ChaseTheCuber12
17.  1:06.36 sporteisvogel
18.  1:16.27 lucyd266


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  24.98 DGCubes
2.  25.21 Zeke Mackay
3.  29.35 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  38.51 ichcubegerne
5.  46.81 Nuuk cuber
6.  47.13 BradenTheMagician
7.  48.08 ARSCubing
8.  49.07 Kit Clement
9.  53.43 Homeschool Cubing
10.  54.39 Mike Hughey
11.  1:07.68 Jacck
12.  1:12.49 freshcuber.de
13.  1:16.65 One Wheel
14.  1:24.37 Rubika-37-021204
15.  1:33.57 tsutt099
16.  2:09.00 sporteisvogel
17.  2:45.82 Hyperion
18.  2:57.69 Abram Grimsley


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  16.40 Li Xiang
2.  21.91 ichcubegerne
3.  24.70 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  32.89 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  36.38 freshcuber.de
6.  3:51.70 Jacck
7.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  56.30 any name you wish
2.  DNF Zeke Mackay
2.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
2.  DNF RP_Cubed
2.  DNF TheSlowCuber

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  16.27 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.19 ichcubegerne
3.  39.02 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  44.89 Nuuk cuber
5.  45.50 Zeke Mackay
6.  51.30 DGCubes
7.  1:11.55 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:18.89 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:20.13 tsutt099
10.  1:24.17 Ricardo Zapata
11.  1:26.46 Janster1909
12.  1:43.32 freshcuber.de
13.  2:31.87 Abram Grimsley
14.  DNF WHACKITROX


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:57.67 DGCubes
2.  DNF thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(16)
1.  17.05 Charles Jerome
2.  17.19 TipsterTrickster 
3.  20.53 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  24.73 edd_dib
5.  26.28 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  35.88 Kit Clement
7.  1:13.49 RP_Cubed
8.  1:14.97 DistanceRunner25
9.  1:29.02 BradenTheMagician
10.  1:54.84 Zeke Mackay
11.  2:25.75 DGCubes
12.  2:39.14 One Wheel
13.  3:04.43 freshcuber.de
14.  3:22.67 thomas.sch
15.  6:46.32 xyzzy
16.  14:06.54 sporteisvogel



*Contest results*(237)
1.  1298 Zeke Mackay
2.  1249 RP_Cubed
3.  1202 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1122 tsutt099
5.  1112 Shaun Mack
6.  1096 Luke Garrett
7.  1087 dycocubix
8.  1074 ichcubegerne
9.  1062 cuberkid10
10.  1050 MrKuba600
11.  1003 darrensaito
12.  988 Ash Black
13.  931 DGCubes
14.  890 alyzsnyzs
15.  862 Hayden Ng
16.  854 JChambers13
17.  821 Ricardo Zapata
18.  819 sean_cut4
19.  816 Liam Wadek
20.  806 Charles Jerome
21.  801 Nuuk cuber
22.  799 gsingh
23.  787 tommyo11
24.  747 BrianJ
25.  746 EvanWright1
26.  732 Dylan Swarts
27.  731 agradess2
28.  727 TheReasonableCuber
29.  694 fun at the joy
30.  681 SebastianCarrillo
31.  672 Oxzowachi
32.  652 lumes2121
33.  622 Boris McCoy
34.  619 MattP98
35.  613 Dream Cubing
36.  584 Cooki348
37.  578 tJardigradHe
38.  574 2019ECKE02
39.  568 cubingintherain
40.  563 beabernardes
41.  525 ARSCubing
42.  515 DistanceRunner25
43.  514 Fisko
44.  504 Calumv 
45.  502 MartinN13
46.  492 VectorCubes
47.  480 lilwoaji
48.  479 Parke187
49.  471 hah27
50.  470 PCCuber
50.  470 Cale S
52.  463 Antto Pitkänen
53.  461 Neon47
54.  460 dhafin
55.  447 Cubey_Tube
56.  446 edsch
56.  446 Homeschool Cubing
58.  445 JackPfeifer
59.  434 d2polld
60.  433 Max C.
61.  422 FaLoL
62.  419 CubableYT
63.  414 Loffy8
64.  413 midnightcuberx
65.  404 wearephamily1719
66.  399 Li Xiang
66.  399 Mike Hughey
68.  390 VJW
69.  382 Xauxage
70.  378 DynaXT
70.  378 parkertrager
72.  374 JustGoodCuber
73.  373 Mieeetek4
74.  370 JakeAK
75.  369 Ontricus
76.  368 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
77.  364 revaldoah
78.  363 epride17
79.  359 weatherman223
80.  355 Jacck
81.  354 Brayden Gilland
82.  348 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  340 MCuber
84.  339 Legomanz
85.  337 Dr_Brain346
86.  336 Cuber2s
87.  335 Lewis
88.  333 Brendyn Dunagan
89.  332 Fred Lang
90.  327 Josiah Blomker
91.  324 Kylegadj
92.  323 Jaco Momberg 
93.  318 KingCanyon
94.  317 Triple N Cubing
95.  316 AnnaW
96.  315 FishyIshy
97.  312 Abram Grimsley
98.  305 breadears
98.  305 Calcube
100.  304 sporteisvogel
101.  301 The Cubing Fanatic
102.  298 NathanaelCubes
103.  296 Julio974
104.  295 bennettstouder
104.  295 Caleb Ashley
106.  293 Poorcuber09
106.  293 abunickabhi
106.  293 Benjamin Warry
109.  292 PeterH2N
110.  288 eyeballboi
111.  287 Kacper Paweł Dworak
112.  285 mihnea3000
113.  275 Cody_Caston
114.  269 Riddler97
115.  266 Winfaza
116.  264 TheSlowCuber
117.  262 Luke Solves Cubes
118.  261 20luky3
119.  260 sascholeks
120.  258 NoahCubing
121.  255 filmip
122.  253 Adam Chodyniecki
123.  252 Utkarsh Ashar
124.  250 CT-6666
125.  242 Heewon Seo
126.  241 4ce7heGuy
127.  240 One Wheel
128.  239 TheEpicCuber
129.  238 TipsterTrickster 
129.  238 freshcuber.de
131.  235 rdurette10
132.  234 qaz
132.  234 David Reid
134.  233 lucyd266
135.  224 any name you wish
136.  222 LwBigcubes
137.  221 pb_cuber
138.  220 xyzzy
139.  213 hydynn
140.  204 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
141.  202 superkitkat106
142.  200 hebscody
143.  199 Jrg
144.  198 John Benwell
145.  195 Rubika-37-021204
146.  185 2018AMSB02
146.  185 Gregory Alekseev
146.  185 SpeedyReedy
149.  184 AidanNoogie
149.  184 cuber159
151.  180 Hyperion
152.  177 chancet4488
153.  174 MatsBergsten
154.  167 Aadil ali
155.  164 whyamistillnotsub20!!
156.  162 Sellerie11
157.  160 WACWCA
158.  156 asacuber
159.  154 kflynn
160.  151 avaneesh
161.  147 Kenzo
162.  146 oliverpallo
163.  143 KellanTheCubingCoder
163.  143 Janster1909
165.  136 Christopher Fandrich
166.  131 brad711
167.  130 BradyCubes08
168.  126 John123
169.  122 nigelthecuber
170.  120 Petro Leum
170.  120 Keroma12
172.  119 GenZ Cubing
173.  118 V Achyuthan
174.  116 WHACKITROX
175.  111 padddi
175.  111 David ep
175.  111 Cuber15
178.  108 Theoruff
179.  105 TheSilverBeluga
180.  100 Amitbuk
180.  100 [email protected]
182.  99 Heath Flick
183.  98 oliviervlcube
184.  94 Lvl9001Wizard
185.  90 thomas.sch
186.  88 Jlit
187.  87 N4C0
188.  85 finri
189.  83 Awder
190.  82 Ayce
191.  81 Stock_Fish109
192.  80 50ph14
193.  77 M.Sikandar
194.  76 UnknownCanvas
194.  76 qwr
196.  75 patricKING
197.  73 CAPTAINVALPO96
198.  69 Gadiboyo
199.  66 Nash171
199.  66 vishwasankarcubing
201.  65 Ksawierov
202.  63 DesertWolf
203.  59 Lightning
204.  55 Zeke_beke
205.  54 Mr Cuber
205.  54 Bluid
207.  49 Dankycubing
208.  48 ChaseTheCuber12
209.  45 J727S
209.  45 Elisa
211.  44 mee6
212.  43 Christopher Crnjak
212.  43 Aluminum
214.  37 Papkin
215.  34 TheDubDubJr
216.  30 Kit Clement
217.  29 silunar
218.  28 Krökeldil
219.  27 Geneva
220.  25 Smart_Cat19
221.  24 Mrhashtagpickle
221.  24 Panagiotis Christopoulos
223.  22 White KB
223.  22 ashar81
223.  22 mee7
226.  21 Chris Van Der Brink
227.  19 GT8590
228.  17 Theo Leinad
228.  17 edd_dib
230.  16 SpeedyOctahedron
231.  12 Irotholoro
231.  12 Lutz_P
233.  11 OriEy
234.  10 Meatalic_Cuber
235.  8 Der Der
236.  7 KaydinPeterson
237.  4 Kdogs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2022)

237 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 159!

That means our winner this week is *kflynn!* Congratulations!!


----------

